# Toro 7 H.P./24 problem



## Jim Robbins (Jan 24, 2017)

Hello All, new guy here. I just pick-up a Toro 7/24(38050 8 002478) snowblower
I'm not sure of the year (1978 - last 2 numbers(?) 
Snowblower is non running and has not been started in a few years(?)
I removed the bad fuel lines, dumped the dirty oil and was trying to remove the 
Carb., I'm turning the nuts and the stud is turning too, they are not coming out. Both nuts & studs are just spinning. What do I try now, heat?
How to remove the carb.? Any other suggestions to bring this blower back to life
I will get a new plug, What plug do I need?
I need new oil, what oil (5W20) ?
Thanks. Jim


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

There are 2 phillips screws, look closely. Carb will come out linkage and manifold.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome to SBF Jim. Your motor uses a J19LM or a RJ19LM if you can find one. 5W30 synthetic oil is a good choice. Based on your serial number, it appears that you do have a 1978 machine. Below is a link to the Tecumseh engine service manual.

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

GMorning Jim, As Jack said, those aren't studs, they are actually recessed phillips head screws that point out and held by the nuts you are trying to turn. The card is attached to a short intake manifold, that is bolted to the cylinder head, with the same phillips head screws. Those phillips head that you can see, have to be removed and the carb and intake can be removed together. Mark the location of the linkage in the holes. Make sure you replace both gaskets after rebuilding the carb. GLuck, jay


----------



## mrfixit (Dec 3, 2016)

Are you sure you can handle this?


----------



## capecodron (Jun 3, 2016)

Good Morning Jim. I had signed up for this forum back in the winter of 2014-2015 when we got close to 120 inches of snow here in southeastern MA. I looked up this forum for that same snowblower, with a seized motor. A great machine! I ended up buying a HF 6.5 Predator engine for $99.99 with coupon. I found a machined sleave on eBay for $25 to fit the motor shaft as the HF motor is 3/4 inch shaft and the Tecumseh is 1inch for the belt drive pulley. Removed the base plate from the the old motor, and mounted the new to it. You can't beat this motor for the money. I still have the original motor, and have been meaning to get it apart to see if it is worth repairing, but haven't gotten around to it as the HF motor is so dependable. 

This has been my go to machine ever since! 

Ron


----------

